# Subaru Rally Pictures ***56k BEWARE!**



## Rum_Bacardi (Jan 29, 2007)

So i was taking some pictures this weekend, ejoy!








































































































Thanx a lot

James


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice series. You got some great shots.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so jealous. You have no idea.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Jan 29, 2007)

Good stuff, and Welcome!


----------



## MPowerM3 (Jan 29, 2007)

11 and 14 with the white STi are hot!!!!


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 29, 2007)

wow these are great look like they belong in a mag feature


----------



## MarkA (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice series.  The guy in pic 13 has NO FEAR!


----------



## stc9357 (Jan 30, 2007)

I really like your shots you shoudl frame atleast one.


----------



## LongDucDong (Jan 30, 2007)

To the photographer and cars: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

NICE series!!!!!! Love the cars, love the shots, love everything. Probably some of the best rally shots Ive seen yet!


----------



## ozzono (Jan 30, 2007)

Some of the photos that you present/display to us are very spectacular. where is made these photos? Good work. 
Greetings from Spain


----------



## Rum_Bacardi (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanx a lot everyone, i'm a newcomer from Montreal Canada, i've benne taking pictures for a little less than 2 months now, i guess i'm a fast learner!

seeing all the reactions is great, i could not be happier!, thank you all for taking the time to look at these!

oh, and by the way these were for the Montreal Subaru club (wich I am a member of course )


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 30, 2007)

Rum_Bacardi said:


> Thanx a lot everyone, i'm a newcomer from Montreal Canada, i've benne taking pictures for a little less than 2 months now, i guess i'm a fast learner!
> 
> seeing all the reactions is great, i could not be happier!, thank you all for taking the time to look at these!
> 
> oh, and by the way these were for the Montreal Subaru club (wich I am a member of course )



Its great to see them being driven properly in thier natural enviroment :lmao: here I bet half the subarus have never seen a piece of mud


----------



## Rum_Bacardi (Jan 30, 2007)

indeed it is...lol


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 30, 2007)

those are so cool


----------



## Rum_Bacardi (Feb 1, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> those are so cool



thanx


----------



## rabidzoomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I LOVE subarus!!! esp. the STI's


----------



## jedimario (Feb 1, 2007)

Took forever to load those w/ 56K, but they were well worth it!  Great shots, great cars.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 1, 2007)

Great shots, but too many of them.  Pick out the best 5, and they will have a bigger impact.


----------



## Rotacidni.Wang (Feb 1, 2007)

Spectacular shots! I like them very much.


----------



## HoboSyke (Feb 7, 2007)

Some really good shots. Apart from a few blown highlights with the snow and light which would be hard to counter with these shots! Very well done!
What focal lengths were you using to take these? Greater then 200mm?


----------

